# Memorial Day 2022



## espola (May 30, 2022)

My father's father's brother --


----------



## espola (May 30, 2022)

From "A Machine-Gunner's Diary", entry for July 22, 1918 --

Dr. Hesselgrave appeared with cigarettes and chocolate which was indeed welcome, as we had nothing to eat. This was not a healthy place for the Doctor to be in, but we knew he would come to us when we needed him most. There was a dressing-station near us, and it was awful to see the wounded and shell-shocked fellows brought in. About 6 p. m. the Boche put down a fearful artillery barrage close in front of us, and we were pulled back a hundred yards to escape the effects of this fire. A detail had been digging a grave for Porter, but were unable to finish. A bit later, orders came from Division that we would go back into reserve for a time. We thought our troubles were about over for that day, but were mistaken. Down on the road near Champluisant Farm, just east of Sacerie, our machines were lined up, waiting to take us out, and as we were loading up there came the familiar shriek and two shell burst in the field close by. A moment later there came a deafening blast—all was confusion. Two more shell had exploded together right among our cars. Two of them were overturned. We got the wounded into cars as quickly as possible but, to make matters worse, a mule-cart had become wedged in the road ahead and blocked all traffic, so we could not move out. Finally the way was cleared and the cars with the wounded made for the first-aid station at Sacerie Farm. Harold Smith and Ralph Henry of B Co. died. Brackett, Weld, Olschefskie, Hampson, Haskins, Barber, Maun, Rogers, Burden, Fothergill, Mercer, Burnham, Sancyzk of B Co. and Fabryk of C Co. wounded. Robinson and Gunning of B Co. shell-shocked. Our cars had been doing fine service most all day in taking out wounded. Two of C Co's cars were hit and one wrecked. At last we found ourselves in bivouac in the woods.



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8d/History_of_the_101st_machine_gun_battalion_%28IA_historyof101stma00wain%29.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13715


On Memorial Day we honor the brave men and women who, throughout the wars and year, have made the ultimate sacrifice. The names on the list below are the ones who grew up in El Cajon and the surrounding cities, attended our local high schools, and lost their lives in Vietnam.  Gone too soon, but not forgotten.
SGT DAVID LEON BAUMGARDNER
MAJ AQUILLA FRIEND BRITT
PFC WALTER KIRT CLARKE
CAPT RICHARD AGUSTINE DELEIDI
SFC JACK M HARRIS
SP4 WILLIAM TAYLOR HARTMAN
PFC DAVID ALAN HICKMAN
CPL WILLIAM EDWARD JERSE
SSG FRANKLIN A JOHNSON
LPCL ROGER VIRGIL KELLEY
PFC MICHAEL RAYMOND KIEHL
PFC GLENN EUGENE LUHNOW
SGT ALLAN DAVID MORTENSEN
TSGT WILLIAM EDWARD NEVILLE
PFC NELSON FREDERICK PULSIFER Jr
SP4 RONALD PATRICK RUSSELL
PO3 JOHN MICHAEL SULLIVAN
SP4 LARRY GENE TAYLOR
SP4 ROBERT MERRILL WARNOCK


----------



## espola (May 30, 2022)

__





						On Eternal Patrol - Melvin Clyde Phillips
					





					www.oneternalpatrol.com
				




My father's mother's sister's son --

*Melvin Clyde Phillips*


----------



## espola (May 30, 2022)

Captain of my high school candlepin bowling team --






						THE WALL OF FACES - Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund
					






					www.vvmf.org


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 30, 2022)

Names of the last 13 American Service Members killed in Afghanistan.
They died at the airport in Kabul.

Marine Corps Staff Sgt. Darin T. Hoover, 31, of Salt Lake City, Utah

Marine Corps Sgt. Johanny Rosariopichardo, 25, of Lawrence, Massachusetts

Marine Corps Sgt. Nicole L. Gee, 23, of Sacramento, California

Marine Corps Cpl. Hunter Lopez, 22, of Indio, California

Marine Corps Cpl. Daegan W. Page, 23, of Omaha, Nebraska

Marine Corps Cpl. Humberto A. Sanchez, 22, of Logansport, Indiana

Marine Corps Lance Cpl. David L. Espinoza, 20, of Rio Bravo, Texas

Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Jared M. Schmitz, 20, of St. Charles, Missouri

Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Rylee J. McCollum, 20, of Jackson, Wyoming

Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Dylan R. Merola, 20, of Rancho Cucamonga, California

Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Kareem M. Nikoui, 20, of Norco, California

Navy Hospitalman Maxton W. Soviak, 22, of Berlin Heights, Ohio

Army Staff Sgt. Ryan C. Knauss, 23, of Corryton, Tennessee.


----------

